# Open CL AMD RX580



## pestslent1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Not sure if this goes here or in "System Hardware"'.
I am on 12.0-BETA4

Is there another version of Open CL other than "MESA"?
I am trying to run Hashcat and I am getting errors.

This is my clinfo:

```
Number of platforms                               1
  Platform Name                                   Clover
  Platform Vendor                                 Mesa
  Platform Version                                OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 18.1.9
  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE
  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd
  Platform Extensions function suffix             MESA

  Platform Name                                   Clover
Number of devices                                 1
  Device Name                                     Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.8.0, 12.0-BETA4, LLVM 6.0.1)
  Device Vendor                                   AMD
  Device Vendor ID                                0x1002
  Device Version                                  OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 18.1.9
  Driver Version                                  18.1.9
  Device OpenCL C Version                         OpenCL C 1.1
  Device Type                                     GPU
  Device Profile                                  FULL_PROFILE
  Max compute units                               36
  Max clock frequency                             1411MHz
  Max work item dimensions                        3
  Max work item sizes                             256x256x256
  Max work group size                             256
  Preferred work group size multiple              64
  Preferred / native vector sizes                 
    char                                                16 / 16     
    short                                                8 / 8       
    int                                                  4 / 4       
    long                                                 2 / 2       
    half                                                 8 / 8        (cl_khr_fp16)
    float                                                4 / 4       
    double                                               2 / 2        (cl_khr_fp64)
  Half-precision Floating-point support           (cl_khr_fp16)
    Denormals                                     No
    Infinity and NANs                             Yes
    Round to nearest                              Yes
    Round to zero                                 No
    Round to infinity                             No
    IEEE754-2008 fused multiply-add               No
    Support is emulated in software               No
    Correctly-rounded divide and sqrt operations  No
  Single-precision Floating-point support         (core)
    Denormals                                     No
    Infinity and NANs                             Yes
    Round to nearest                              Yes
    Round to zero                                 No
    Round to infinity                             No
    IEEE754-2008 fused multiply-add               No
    Support is emulated in software               No
    Correctly-rounded divide and sqrt operations  No
  Double-precision Floating-point support         (cl_khr_fp64)
    Denormals                                     Yes
    Infinity and NANs                             Yes
    Round to nearest                              Yes
    Round to zero                                 Yes
    Round to infinity                             Yes
    IEEE754-2008 fused multiply-add               Yes
    Support is emulated in software               No
    Correctly-rounded divide and sqrt operations  No
  Address bits                                    64, Little-Endian
  Global memory size                              17124208640 (15.95GiB)
  Error Correction support                        No
  Max memory allocation                           11986946048 (11.16GiB)
  Unified memory for Host and Device              No
  Minimum alignment for any data type             128 bytes
  Alignment of base address                       32768 bits (4096 bytes)
  Global Memory cache type                        None
  Image support                                   No
  Local memory type                               Local
  Local memory size                               32768 (32KiB)
  Max constant buffer size                        2147483647 (2GiB)
  Max number of constant args                     16
  Max size of kernel argument                     1024
  Queue properties                               
    Out-of-order execution                        No
    Profiling                                     Yes
  Profiling timer resolution                      0ns
  Execution capabilities                         
    Run OpenCL kernels                            Yes
    Run native kernels                            No
  Device Available                                Yes
  Compiler Available                              Yes
  Device Extensions                               cl_khr_byte_addressable_store cl_khr_global_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_global_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_int64_base_atomics cl_khr_int64_extended_atomics cl_khr_fp64 cl_khr_fp16

NULL platform behavior
  clGetPlatformInfo(NULL, CL_PLATFORM_NAME, ...)  Clover
  clGetDeviceIDs(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL, ...)   Success [MESA]
  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [default]            Success [MESA]
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CPU)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_GPU)  Success (1)
    Platform Name                                 Clover
    Device Name                                   Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.8.0, 12.0-BETA4, LLVM 6.0.1)
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ACCELERATOR)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CUSTOM)  No devices found in platform
  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL)  Success (1)
    Platform Name                                 Clover
    Device Name                                   Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.8.0, 12.0-BETA4, LLVM 6.0.1)

ICD loader properties
  ICD loader Name                                 OpenCL ICD Loader
  ICD loader Vendor                               OCL Icd free software
  ICD loader Version                              2.2.12
  ICD loader Profile                              OpenCL 2.2
        NOTE:   your OpenCL library declares to support OpenCL 2.2,
                but it seems to support up to OpenCL 2.1 only.
Segmentation fault
```

When I run hashcat:

```
# hashcat -m 16800 mineHC.16800 -a 0 --kernel-accel=1 -w 4 --force 'output-file.txt'
hashcat (v5.0.0) starting...

OpenCL Platform #1: Mesa
========================
* Device #1: Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.8.0, 12.0-BETA4, LLVM 6.0.1), 11431/16330 MB allocatable, 36MCU

Hashes: 3 digests; 3 unique digests, 3 unique salts
Bitmaps: 16 bits, 65536 entries, 0x0000ffff mask, 262144 bytes, 5/13 rotates
Rules: 1

Applicable optimizers:
* Zero-Byte
* Slow-Hash-SIMD-LOOP

Minimum password length supported by kernel: 8
Maximum password length supported by kernel: 63

Watchdog: Hardware monitoring interface not found on your system.
Watchdog: Temperature abort trigger disabled.

clBuildProgram(): CL_BUILD_PROGRAM_FAILURE


* Device #1: Kernel /usr/local/share/hashcat/OpenCL/m16800-pure.cl build failed - proceeding without this device.

Started: Fri Nov 16 16:25:38 2018
Stopped: Fri Nov 16 16:25:38 2018
```

If it matters hashcat is from ports, I also tried from pkg install hashcat and get the same error (they are two different version #'s)


----------



## cederom (Jan 19, 2021)

The same here :-( CLPEAK seems to work partially. According to [1] "you need 13" but no word if that and what works on 13 ;-)
[1] https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/get-lang-clover-working-with-amdgpu.77947/


----------

